# Changing Trailer Tire...Jack location?



## Bubba (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wondering where the best place was to jack up on my boat trailer to remove/replace my wheels when I get my new tires put on? Do you put the jack "head" on the frame of the trailer? Or underneath the leaf spring?


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Either one is fine.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 23, 2009)

I prefer the axle,next to the leaf spring..Doesn't take as much to get the wheel of the ground.


----------



## redbug (Mar 23, 2009)

I would also go with the leaf spring.. I had a jack bend the frame and almost lost a few fingers in the process..
Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Mar 25, 2009)

I use a floor jack under the axle as close to the wheel as possible with a jackstand at the ready.


----------

